
Global Architect Card - mkuehn
http://card.dashmarshall.com/
======
d_runs_far
This could have saved me endlessly fumbling through my phrase book(s) when
traveling 20+ years ago. I thought I was going to be arrested when taking
photos of a bank early on a Sunday morning in Luxembourgh.

